
What's the easiest way anyone can do a lot of good with their lives? - BenjaminTodd
https://80000hours.org/2015/12/whats-the-easiest-way-anyone-can-have-a-big-social-impact/
======
mgarfias
18x enlistment. Then pass the Q course.

